# Kain-Fries Art Raffle! WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

Welcome to KainAronoele and I's art raffle! Here you can buy tickets to make your chances better at earning art from one of these artists ^^





__________________________________________________​
- Each ticket is 5 tbt. However, for every 100 tickets you will get 25 tbt off. (Ex: 100 tickets for 475 TBT, 200 tickets for 950 TBT, etc.)
- You may send payment to either Kain or I, just specify that it's for the raffle. Then the TBT will be securely deposited in our ABDs and will be evenly distributed after the raffle ends between all the artists. Some people have been asking as to why I get some of the tbt, so I've decided to bow out to avoid future complaining.
- There will be one winner per raffle artist, and you may only win once.
- The raffle ends on June 16th, however may be extended due to IRL issues. 
- What artist you get is completely by CHANCE, so don't complain about who you get if you enter! 
- To ensure fairness, both Kain and I will be randomizing the raffle tickets. 
- When you buy your tickets you will be assigned numbers, they will be in consecutive order. For example, if I bought 5 tickets and was the first to buy, I would be assigned tickets 1-5. 
- Each artist (and I) will get 3 tickets for free. 
- Artists may buy more tickets if they wish. 
- Winners will be chosen via random.org 
- We are not responsible if you don't get the art from your preferred artist. 
- If you wish to have your tickets refunded, please let us know as soon as possible. However, you can't refund your tickets the day of the raffle. 
- If you have any questions, let us know! 
- You may buy more tickets if you wish. (Ex. You buy 5 tickets today and then decide to buy more nearing the end of the raffle. Your ticket numbers will not be together, they'll be separately entered.)




__________________________________________________


Spoiler:  unleash the artists!!






Spoiler: KainAronoele



Offering -
(Shaded anime headshot)









Spoiler: Lemon Pop



Offering -
(One chibi)









Spoiler: Virals



Offering -
(Two pixel headshots)













Spoiler: Peebers



Offering -
(One Lineless chibi)









Spoiler: Astro0



Offering -
(One Cartoon bust - human, animal OR anthro)













Spoiler: inthenameofSweden



Offering -
(One fb color, one stickman)













Spoiler: xCherryskyx



Offering -
(One fb, one bust)













Spoiler: Alvery



Offering -
(One chibi // 2 style options)




or









Spoiler: puppy



Offering -
(One headshot or waist up)













Spoiler: Pokemanz/Money Hunter/Jint || GFX



** Can pick one of each of their choices ~

*Pokemanz*
Offering -
(Signature, Banner and/or Ref Sheet)













*Money Hunter*
Offering -
(Any 5 GFX, some examples below)









*Jint**
Offering -
(One signature)




For GFX, Jint will only use either commissioned or official art, meaning no random images taken from sites like google images, pixiv, or zerochan.


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 6, 2015)

_cheezyfries: 1 - 3
KainAronoele: 4 - 6
Lemon Pop: 7 - 9
Virals: 10 - 12
Peebers: 13 - 15
Astro0: 16 - 18
inthenameofSweden: 19 - 21
xCherryskyx: 22 - 24
Alvery: 25 - 27
puppy: 28 - 30
Jint: 31 - 33
Money Hunter: 34 - 36
Pokemanz: 37 - 39
MayorEvvie: 40
Nele: 41 - 46
Money Hunter: 47 - 48
Cam,: 49 - 68
Kirindrake: 69 - 70
KainAronoele: 71 - 87
Nele: 88
EvilKoopa: 89 - 98
umeiko: 99 - 108
honeyprince: 109 - 118
ReXyx3: 119 - 123
ardrey: 124 - 223
Nele: 224 - 243
cheezyfries: 244 - 248
Kirindrake: 249 - 258
Nele: 259 - 278
Pokemanz: 279 - 288
Finnian: 289 - 388
Beardo: 389 - 398
Nele: 399 - 418
ReXyx3: 419 - 428
Beardo: 429 - 448
_​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 6, 2015)

aand we are open!


----------



## Astro0 (Jun 7, 2015)

So excited for this, can't wait to see who wins who!  (also keen all the artist got free tickets!!)


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent ticket payment to cheezyfries!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Sent ticket payment to cheezyfries!



Cool! When she let's me know how many I'll add you to the list! (unless you tell me first lol) ^^


----------



## himeki (Jun 7, 2015)

Just the one because I am a cheapstake >: )


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Just the one because I am a cheapstake >: )



Oh ok xD
Ty lol


----------



## Nele (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm in!  
Send the payment to cheezyfries ~for 6 Tickets


----------



## ATotsSpot (Jun 7, 2015)

When does this end?


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

ATotsSpot said:


> When does this end?



June 16th c: received ticket payment for nele btw


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Added ^^


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent payment for two more tickets~


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> Sent payment for two more tickets~



confirmed payment, adding to abd now!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

bump bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 7, 2015)

Is it possible to buy more tickets later? :3 x


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

Nele said:


> Is it possible to buy more tickets later? :3 x



yep! should put that in the rules ^^


----------



## Nele (Jun 7, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> yep! should put that in the rules ^^



Okkay :3 x


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I will buy 20! Sending payment to Kain!


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent TBT for 2 tickets to cheezyfries c:


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Sent TBT for 2 tickets to cheezyfries c:



confirmed and sent to ABD ^^ thanks for buying!


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Cam said:


> I will buy 20! Sending payment to Kain!


Got your payment, thanks! Will send to ABD once I'm home ^^


Kirindrake said:


> Sent TBT for 2 tickets to cheezyfries c:


Adding to list ~


----------



## Nele (Jun 7, 2015)

buying number 88!!! 
My lucky number :3 
Sending payment to kain x


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

Nele said:


> buying number 88!!!
> My lucky number :3
> Sending payment to kain x



Received ^^
Added and transferring all funds to ABD now


----------



## Nele (Jun 7, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Received ^^
> Added and transferring all funds to ABD now



Yay thanks! :d x


----------



## EvilKoopa (Jun 7, 2015)

I've just sent tbt for 10 tickets to KainAronoele!
Good luck to everyone ^.^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

EvilKoopa said:


> I've just sent tbt for 10 tickets to KainAronoele!
> Good luck to everyone ^.^



Thanks! Adding you now ~


----------



## Virals (Jun 7, 2015)

hell yeah get hyped


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm excited af


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 7, 2015)

umeiko bought 10 tickets, confirmed payment ^^


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 7, 2015)

Buying 10 tickets for now! Sending payment to KainAronoele


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 7, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> umeiko bought 10 tickets, confirmed payment ^^





honeyprince said:


> Buying 10 tickets for now! Sending payment to KainAronoele



Adding both ~


----------



## Virals (Jun 8, 2015)

boop


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Virals (Jun 8, 2015)

boop


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 8, 2015)

bump bump


----------



## puppy (Jun 8, 2015)

gonna bump


----------



## tomothy (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh man I totally forgot I signed up for this :'D

Glad I got in though! and 3 free tickets too

Good luck to everyone uvu


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 9, 2015)

Bump


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Virals (Jun 10, 2015)

boop


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 10, 2015)

bump bump


i put this in the rules but in case nobody noticed (idk how you would haha), i've decided to bow out and not receive any tbt from the raffle due to the fact that people might not want to buy tickets because some of the tbt would've been going to me if that makes sense. (the reason as to why i was going to get some is because i organized a good amount of the raffle i guess, i did actually do some things haha)


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 10, 2015)

It's ok ; ^;
Sorry ppl were saying things about you ~


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 10, 2015)

Bump~!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 11, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'll buy 5 tickets please! This is a really cute idea!! ~ ^-^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 11, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> I'll buy 5 tickets please! This is a really cute idea!! ~ ^-^



confirmed, thanks for buying ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 11, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 11, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 12, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Nele (Jun 12, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Virals (Jun 13, 2015)

boop


----------



## ardrey (Jun 13, 2015)

Ahh, another one! Wish I could be an artist lol but my schedule wont allow it ^^; I'll take 100 tickets then to support the artists 
Sending 475 BTB to Kain~


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 13, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ahh, another one! Wish I could be an artist lol but my schedule wont allow it ^^; I'll take 100 tickets then to support the artists
> Sending 475 BTB to Kain~



Wow, thanks! :3 Wish you could have too, but we understand ^^
I'll add you to the list now ~


----------



## Nele (Jun 13, 2015)

Can i take 20 more tickets?  100 BTB c: 
~send to kain


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 13, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Ahh, another one! Wish I could be an artist lol but my schedule wont allow it ^^; I'll take 100 tickets then to support the artists
> Sending 475 BTB to Kain~



ah thanks for buying c:

edit: going to be buying 5 tickets, sending to kain shortly ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nele said:


> Can i take 20 more tickets?  100 BTB c:
> ~send to kain



thanks for buying c:


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent TBT for 10 more tickets to Kain :3


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 13, 2015)

All added! :3 thanks guys ~


----------



## tomothy (Jun 13, 2015)

bump \ovo/


----------



## Nele (Jun 14, 2015)

You know what, i'm buying another 20 tickets! :3
Those artists are so amazing!  
~send to cheezyfries x


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 14, 2015)

Nele said:


> You know what, i'm buying another 20 tickets! :3
> Those artists are so amazing!
> ~send to cheezyfries x



ahah thank you so much! confirmed ^^


----------



## tomothy (Jun 14, 2015)

bump~


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 14, 2015)

Adding, thanks!

*2 DAYS LEFT GUYS!! *

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, also!!

*ATTENTION ARTISTS!!!*
(In the raffle)

How should we go about this -
If we get picked but it's our own art, do we just redraw and miss out, or do we like get picked for the next artist that's in the order and redraw for your art?

Ex. We're picking for who gets my art, but one of my numbers are picked, just redraw and hope I come up for another artist or should I get it for Lemon Pop and we repick for my art?

Sorry if that sounds confusing lol..​


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 14, 2015)

bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 14, 2015)

Bump


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 15, 2015)

One more day guys!!


----------



## Virals (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd say just reroll to make it a little bit easier haha


----------



## Finnian (Jun 15, 2015)

How do I enter??


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 15, 2015)

Sent Kain 50 TBT for an additional 10 tickets because why not? :^)

My intention was to buy 5 tickets but upon typing in the numbers I realized 50 TBT would be for ten... I was never good at math okay?!? xD


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 15, 2015)

Finnian said:


> How do I enter??


Just send me or cheezyfries however much tbt to get tickets. Each ticket is 5tbt ^^



Pokemanz said:


> Sent Kain 50 TBT for an additional 10 tickets because why not? :^)
> 
> My intention was to buy 5 tickets but upon typing in the numbers I realized 50 TBT would be for ten... I was never good at math okay?!? xD


It;s ok xDD
I'll add you in ^^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 15, 2015)

Finnian said:


> How do I enter??



kain already answered that for me haha, thanks for the interest!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pokemanz said:


> Sent Kain 50 TBT for an additional 10 tickets because why not? :^)
> 
> My intention was to buy 5 tickets but upon typing in the numbers I realized 50 TBT would be for ten... I was never good at math okay?!? xD



thanks for buying tickets!

also for those who still haven't gotten it, i'm not receiving anything from this raffle


----------



## Finnian (Jun 15, 2015)

Okay so, I'm sending 475 tbt for 100 tickets?


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 15, 2015)

Finnian said:


> Okay so, I'm sending 475 tbt for 100 tickets?



Yeah! Cuz of our super great deal lol xD


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2015)

Gonna buy some tickets! Expect some TBT heading your way, Kain


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 15, 2015)

Added, thanks! ^^


----------



## Nele (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm buying another 20 Tickets! :3
~sending to cheezyfries


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 16, 2015)

Nele said:


> I'm buying another 20 Tickets! :3
> ~sending to cheezyfries



confirmed, thanks for buying so many tickets ^^


----------



## Nele (Jun 16, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> confirmed, thanks for buying so many tickets ^^



Heheh! They are just all amazing artists! 
They deserve it! ^3^ x


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 16, 2015)

bump- raffle ends tomorrow!


----------



## Money Hunter (Jun 16, 2015)

TO THE GUYS ON BELLTREE CONFESSIONS!!!: Cheesyfries is not getting a share of the profits!! Stop being such arrogant pricks!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 17, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> TO THE GUYS ON BELLTREE CONFESSIONS!!!: Cheesyfries is not getting a share of the profits!! Stop being such arrogant pricks!



hahah thanks <3

raffle ends today!! there's no specified time yet because kain and i are still working out the details about how we're going to randomize the tickets ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys (sorry cheezy if you didn't want me to say yet) we had an idea that we'd do a join.me to show the randomizers. Would you guys be interested? If so, would 7pm or 8pm, EST, work better for the majority of you?
We'll stream me picking the first 5 winners, and the cheezy picking the last 6 ~


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Could I still buy 10 more tickets? Or is it over? ^-^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 17, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Could I still buy 10 more tickets? Or is it over? ^-^



nope you can keep on buying until we announce that the stream has started ^^ just send the tbt to either kain or me


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 17, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Hey guys (sorry cheezy if you didn't want me to say yet) we had an idea that we'd do a join.me to show the randomizers. Would you guys be interested? If so, would 7pm or 8pm, EST, work better for the majority of you?
> We'll stream me picking the first 5 winners, and the cheezy picking the last 6 ~



I like this idea :3 though I'd probly kill myself of the suspense and then soon disappointment lmbo


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 17, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> nope you can keep on buying until we announce that the stream has started ^^ just send the tbt to either kain or me



Ohgosh, sorry for the wait!! I was at work and forgot to check on this lol. Tbt sent ~ ^-^


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 17, 2015)

ReXyx3 said:


> Ohgosh, sorry for the wait!! I was at work and forgot to check on this lol. Tbt sent ~ ^-^



confirmed and deposited into my ABD ^^ and it's no problem, thanks for buying c: um i'm working out the stream, (this is probably a bad estimate) but maybe in 30 minutes expect the stream?  as said above, we'll probably post kain's join.me and there she'll be picking the first five artists, then (using her join.me) she will go over to my stream where i'll pick six! 

EDIT: complete change of plans (well sort of complete)! kain is busy and will not be able to stream parts of the raffle, this was very last minute, we weren't like intending to change the rules and stuff. instead, in about 20 or so minutes i will be streaming ALL of the raffle!


----------



## Beardo (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought more tickets! Sent the TBT to Kain~


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 17, 2015)

Added ReXyx3 and Beardo ~
I can still watch and participate, just can't stream due to some personal reasons > _<


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 17, 2015)

started streaming, i've never done this before so let's hope it works!

link

i'll start randomizing the numbers once people join ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 17, 2015)

*AND THE WINNERS ARE...*
Kain's Art - Finnian
Lemon Pop's Art - ardrey
Viral's Art - Nele
Peebers' Art - Kirin
Astro's Art - Kain
inthenameofsweden's Art - EvilKoopa
Cherry's Art - Pokemanz
Alvery's Art - Cam,
puppy's Art - ReXyx3
Pokemanz/Money/Jint's GFX - inthenameofsweden​
- - - Post Merge - - -

PM your artists with your requests based on what they offered, thanks so much for joining the raffle guys!!


----------



## cherriielle (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! ^_^


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jun 17, 2015)

Congratulations!! & Thank you so much!! ^-^


----------



## Pokemanz (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners! This was a lot of fun. :3


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 17, 2015)

congrats to everyone ^______^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 17, 2015)

Sent out all the bells, the total for each artist was 182.5, but rounded it up to 183 for you guys ^^
Sorry it didn't turn out to be much :c but it was still fun ~


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 17, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> *AND THE WINNERS ARE...*
> Kain's Art - Finnian
> Lemon Pop's Art - ardrey
> Viral's Art - Nele
> ...



Ohhhhh *^* Kirin like... m-me Kirin? :'D Awesome! <3 Thanks for holding this awesome raffle! And congrats to the winners!!! x3

EDIT: So, Peebers is not doing art anymore?  [her sig on her profile says she's not]?


----------



## ardrey (Jun 17, 2015)

Ahhh, thanks for hosting this <33 Congrats to all! I will PM Lemon shortly... hehe


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 17, 2015)

Kirindrake said:


> Ohhhhh *^* Kirin like... m-me Kirin? :'D Awesome! <3 Thanks for holding this awesome raffle! And congrats to the winners!!! x3
> 
> EDIT: So, Peebers is not doing art anymore?  [her sig on her profile says she's not]?



Ooh, yes! I forgot to put your full name, was quickly typing them out as they were picked. Sorry about that.

:| I wonder if she forgot about the raffle... It's not fair that she didn't tell us, so PM her anyway to make sure she didn't forget, and if there's any problems we'll contact her to see what's up!
Hope it can turn out for the best ~


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 17, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> Ooh, yes! I forgot to put your full name, was quickly typing them out as they were picked. Sorry about that.
> 
> :| I wonder if she forgot about the raffle... It's not fair that she didn't tell us, so PM her anyway to make sure she didn't forget, and if there's any problems we'll contact her to see what's up!
> Hope it can turn out for the best ~



Lol it's k  I figured it was me because I'm the only Kirin in the list X'DDD

It says to not, but I guess I will anyway since she DID say she was up for it. @~@; She's invisible, too, so idk when she'll reply but I guess I'll send one anyway. 

---
Sent, at what point should I make notice of her not responding if I don't get one? And do I PM you or do I post here, or...?


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 17, 2015)

Congrats to the winners!! I've been sick for a while so I forgot to buy more tickets oops


----------



## Finnian (Jun 17, 2015)

WHOA!! I won something??
FROM KAIN? AWESOME! I love your art!!!


----------



## cheezyfries (Jun 18, 2015)

bump so that the winners can (hopefully) see that they've won ^^


----------



## KainAronoele (Jun 18, 2015)

Finnian said:


> WHOA!! I won something??
> FROM KAIN? AWESOME! I love your art!!!



Yeah :D
^^


----------



## Nele (Jun 19, 2015)

KainAronoele said:


> *AND THE WINNERS ARE...*
> Kain's Art - Finnian
> Lemon Pop's Art - ardrey
> Viral's Art - Nele
> ...



Omg <3
I was looking for a tiny pixel!!!  
I love Virals work  tyy!


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 19, 2015)

Yay! PMing Alvery now!


----------

